
Anti-encryption bill: Labor and Coalition agree to encryption “compromise” - qzervaas
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/labor-and-coalition-agree-to-encryption-compromise-516489
======
jwalton
Saying "We don't want to outlaw encryption, we only want to outlaw strong
encryption," is a bit like saying "We don't want to outlaw pregnancy, we only
want to outlaw being more than 90% pregnant."

------
bigbluedots
This law is extremely concerning but I don't see a way for it to be used
against communications that are encrypted by a VPN, where that VPN is based
outside Australia (most if not all VPN providers are). The Australian
government has no power to compel a foreign company to do anything.

~~~
Walf
Don't worry, they'll just block access to the VPN providers without any
requiring any further legislation because they can. They literally have no
idea of the security implications of pursuing this, they just want to be
"tough on crime" and protect us from all the terrorists. They say not to
worry, they'll only use it for crimes that can carry a penalty of 2+ years,
but that's most of them, and you only have to be suspected in order to be
targetted. What can anyone do? Say you're not a suspect? _Hmmm, that sounds
suspicious, better give me all your devices and credentials just to be safe._

